# Swarm in New Port Richey, FL



## sarahsbees (Apr 20, 2016)

Just saw this Craigslist ad (hopefully the link works) https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/pet/5765579182.html Basically someone has some bees on their property and wants 'em gone.

If anyone would give me a hand, I would love some help with it.

Truthfully if that's too big of a favor to ask, it would just be an honor to tag along with anyone else interested in it. I'm new to this, so I would definitely give priority to someone who knows more what they're doing. I was planning on catching swarms eventually, but was assuming that it would be at least in my 2nd or 3rd year of beekeeping, once I knew a bit more! But a friend sent me the link and I couldn't help but want to jump on it one way or another.

I told the guy the soonest I could get it is Tuesday, but if anyone else can get it before then definitely go on ahead! 

I'm still waiting on him to send me some pics of the situation. So far all I know is it's a tree that got downed in the storm and he's got some bees and some comb in it. I don't know how long they stick around in that sort of situation.


----------

